# Purge movie



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Fliers informing the public of a Purge event taking place this weekend are circulating in the central part of KY. While I do not believe it will happen, it will give opportunity to those who have committed crimes in the past to think they can get away with more. 

Look at whats happening in Ferguson MO. Demonstrations are happening all over the country; whats to stop riots from breaking out and it resembling the movie? Cops in Ferguson aren't doing much to stop the looting that I can see.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

dixiemama said:


> whats to stop riots from breaking out and it resembling the movie?


Law-abiding citizens with firearms.
.
.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Had to do some quick looking up that, and, found that some believe that a purge is required!!!

http://guardianlv.com/2014/08/could-real-life-purge-threat-happen-this-weekend/



> Could a real life threat, based on the movie The Purge actually happen in Louisville, Kentucky this weekend? Residents of the mid-south city are being warned about just that being possible and authorities say they are ready. The Louisville Metro Police have stated they are taking very seriously the threats that have been made and were based on the violent movie. Many terrorizations have made the rounds on various social media outlets about what is supposedly going to happen in the city starting Friday evening.
> 
> The Purge film is centered on a 12 hour period which is selected by the government where there are no laws that are enforced and any type of crime can be committed. One trend going on social media declared the so-called Louisville Purge was going to happen on Friday, Aug. 15. LMPD is reacting to the apparent threat by explaining they are watching everything extremely carefully and are taking each threat received as very serious.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I had to look this up as well.

It seems that this 'real-life' purge is in response to the film studio hosting a 30 minute game before screening of the sequel. Funny how the stupid and the morally weak see something and want it so bad they think wishing hard enough will make it real.

http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Purge-Breakout-Escape-Game-Invites-You-Survive-Night-43071.html



> In anticipation of The Purge: Anarchy, Universal is touring this escape game, The Purge: Breakout, which will have participants working in groups to solve increasingly complicated mind-bending puzzles and clues, in an effort to escape the game, which is set up 30 minutes before the start of "The Purge." What happens to people who don't best the game before The Purge begins? We can only guess!


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't see any connection with Ferguson at all. The Purge posters are some azzhole's idea of a joke, based on a stoopit movie. Ferguson is a legitimate political protest over a real-world event that has gone very wrong.

I lived in Louisville for ten years, and it's just a city like any other. If anything happens, the police will nip it in the bud like they (theoretically) do any other crime. Apparently these posters also went up in Jacksonville a few months ago and there was a great big zero in response. 

Meh.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Anonymous? Hopefully, cooler heads will prevail.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Just a sign of the changing times. You are responsible for your own security.

Load the mags, clean the guns.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Supposed to be happening in Detroit too. Not many are worried about that other One Direction is in town so every 13 year old girl is freaking out. People + 'net = A..holes!
:internetfight:


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Mase92 said:


> Supposed to be happening in Detroit too.


I'm curious as to how they could tell if it was happening in Detroit (or Chicago) vs. it being a regular Friday night.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

ZoomZoom said:


> I'm curious as to how they could tell if it was happening in Detroit (or Chicago) vs. it being a regular Friday night.


Because....Detroit is MORE than just the city proper. Surely you get that everyone that lives in Michigan doesn't live in Detroit and that the 'net expands further than a cities borders?

oh, I get it that was you being smarmy....


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I watched the movie Purge the other day. Sounded like an interesting premise so, I DVR'd it. Not sure if it was the first one or the sequel, it was the one with the family in their home.

Started out alright. Kind of interesting, some people preparing to bug in, others planning 'a party' for the night. It slid downhill from there and I only watched the rest because I had already invested an hour of my life into it.

Only thing to learn from it, in a preppers way of looking at things, is stuff we should already know.

1. If you hit someone from a large invading force over the head with a lamp, when they are down put a bullet into them because most likely they are not dead.

2. If you are running around with a revolver, and the folks invading have auto weapons and pump shotguns, when you kill one, TAKE THEIR WEAPON AND AMMO!

3. The biggie here. If you are in lockdown because of a KNOWN threat, DO NOT lower your steel window/door barricades to admit an unknown entity.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Grimm said:


> I had to look this up as well.
> 
> It seems that this 'real-life' purge is in response to the film studio hosting a 30 minute game before screening of the sequel. *Funny how the stupid and the morally weak see something and want it so bad they think wishing hard enough will make it real.*
> 
> http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Purge-Breakout-Escape-Game-Invites-You-Survive-Night-43071.html


Wait Wait Wait Wait Wait, Hold on now!!!! Are you saying my retirement plan of winning Lotto is going to take more than wishing and hoping??? What am I supposed to do, buy a ticket or something?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Law-abiding citizens with firearms.


Looks a little something like this.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> Looks a little something like this.


For a bunch of reasons, that is simply and amazing picture!


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

http://www.firstcoastnews.com/story/news/nation/2014/08/16/louisville-the-purge-threat/14151803/



> On Friday evening, the school's newspaper, Manual Redeye, posted an interview with the Iroquois High School student, whom it did not identify.
> 
> "It was originally supposed to be just a fun thing, I never thought it'd get as serious as it did," the student told the paper. "I was really shocked the first time I saw local media covering it."


Just one of those dumb things that kids do, elevated to the national stage thanks to modern technologies. I suspect he'll see elevated consequences as well, thanks to our modern paranoia and and mandatory sentencing policies. Sad.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

notyermomma said:


> http://www.firstcoastnews.com/story/news/nation/2014/08/16/louisville-the-purge-threat/14151803/
> 
> Just one of those dumb things that kids do, elevated to the national stage thanks to modern technologies. I suspect he'll see elevated consequences as well, thanks to our modern paranoia and and mandatory sentencing policies. Sad.


Like I said, "the stupid and morally weak"


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

I should add here that this kid hails from my old neighborhood. Go Raiders! :beercheer:


----------



## Radstev (Oct 6, 2011)

Among the things wrong with the movie, if hospitals, medical facilities and medical personal where not among the off limits targets a significant number would die from lack of care.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Radstev said:


> if hospitals, medical facilities and medical personal where not among the off limits targets a significant number would die from lack of care.


The rules specifically said all emergency services will be suspended. So - YES.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Radstev said:


> Among the things wrong with the movie, if hospitals, medical facilities and medical personal where not among the off limits targets a significant number would die from lack of care.


I believe that is the point of "the purge" ...

Those who are weak or not prepared could fail to survive ... even those who were not targeted during "the purge event" - car accident victims from days before, pregnant women who would be giving birth that day, children playing at the park and falling off of the monkey-bars ... all would have a period of discomfort during the purge that could take their lives.


----------



## Radstev (Oct 6, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> I believe that is the point of "the purge" ...


I thought the point of the purge was to get rid of those that drag society down. It turns out there was a chance to have a real life purge. Mayor Nanny Bloomberg threatened to take cops off the streets of NYC for a week at multiple venues until a heckler :2thumb: said " Sure, give us the native American from Tulsa that went hunting gangbangers, and don't you dare bring the cops back early just because drug dealers start floating down the Hudson" after than Nanny Bloomers dropped the subject.

I am aware that emergency services where down but hospitals should still be functioning even with doors closed/locked. Every decent sized hospital has patients in NICU(babies), PICU(kids), CCU, ICU that would die without care for 12 hours. There is diagnostic equipment that if shut down would take a week to bring back to acceptable function. Inner city hospitals offer to pay more for 2 days of work than nice hospitals 40 min away pay for 5 days, you would have to shut every inner city hospital down in this situation due to lack of staff. Also hospitals would be major targets for pharmacy raids, there is pure cocaine and beer in every hospital pharmacy along with painkillers.


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

The problem with the whole purge scenario is that it wouldn't be the "strong" who survive it would be the rich. Even a well armed and self sustaining household wouldn't stand a chance against a large gang. The rich would lock themselves up in impenetrable fortresses locked away with many armed guards leaving the poor to fend for themselves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

millertimedoneright said:


> ...The problem with the whole purge scenario is that it wouldn't be the "strong" who survive it would be the rich. Even a well armed and self sustaining household wouldn't stand a chance against a large gang. The rich would lock themselves up in impenetrable fortresses locked away with many armed guards leaving the poor to fend for themselves...


I must disagree. Rich and unarmed are no safer than poor and unarmed. There is no impenetrable fortress, someone will find a way in and criminals are deviant thinkers, so it's a given the "gangs" will find a way in.

Deliberate well aimed fire will always decimate the opposing side. So it is the strong trained and determined whom will survive.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Just finished watching this movie. I wanted to see it after reading the chatter in this thread. When I stopped at the store after renting it to get my popcorn and candy the clerk made a comment that we need a purge in society today. Yeah, I'm not shopping there again.

I will repeat myself again...

The stupid and morally weak.


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

VoorTrekker said:


> I must disagree. Rich and unarmed are no safer than poor and unarmed. There is no impenetrable fortress, someone will find a way in and criminals are deviant thinkers, so it's a given the "gangs" will find a way in.
> 
> Deliberate well aimed fire will always decimate the opposing side. So it is the strong trained and determined whom will survive.


I agree to a certain point however if this event occurred how many rich people would be unarmed? It's much easier to take down a regular home with a few armed citizens then it is to take down a 50 million dollar fortress armed with teams of security guards. I highly doubt anyone would be unarmed in this "scenario".

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I believe the point of the movie is to eliminate those that drag society down. In the movie that refers to citizens on the lower end of the economic scale. Weed out those that don't contribute kind of thing. So by the movie only the poor people dying isn't a problem but a successful purge.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I believe the point of the movie is to eliminate those that drag society down. In the movie that refers to citizens on the lower end of the economic scale. Weed out those that don't contribute kind of thing. So by the movie only the poor people dying isn't a problem but a successful purge.


I think the point of this thread was that only the morally corrupt in today's society want to make this type of event a reality.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I believe the point of the movie is to eliminate those that drag society down. In the movie that refers to citizens on the lower end of the economic scale. Weed out those that don't contribute kind of thing. So by the movie only the poor people dying isn't a problem but a successful purge.


I believe that is called Ferguson, Missouri. Los Angeles, California the Rodney King riots where white people and Asians were purged. Low end? Welfare people have it better than I. I can only get what I can afford to pay for with my own funds. I think the purge actually happened and it was on the "middle class!"



Grimm said:


> I think the point of this thread was that only the morally corrupt in today's society want to make this type of event a reality.


Or else some people are just fed up with the criminals getting away with it all (Ferguson, Missouri) or the criminals are protected by a system of lawyers and elitists and not the LAW.


----------

